# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te krakojme Windows Vista.

## iktuus

_Ju lutem moderator para se te bllokoni kete teme kuptoni qellimin tim.
Pasi ky tutorial sherben jo per qellimin e keq por si njohuri e radhes...
Windows vista eshte nje SISTEM OPERATIV i disponueshem ne treg por trajtohet si malle i kaluar jasht mode. Pasi eshte zevendesuar nga nje tjeter SO  qe microsofti ka hedhur ne treg WINDOWS 7.
Shkarkojm nga nje site i cfaredoshem sisitemin operativ vista servic pack 1  e kemi ne 32 bit dhe 64 bit. Ju duhet ta shkarkoni ne kompatibilitet me motherboardin qe keni (procesorin)
Pasi e shkarkojm e fusim ne nje cd live i cili do bej boot. Kur te ndizni pc shkoni ne bios (butoni qe hyhet ne bios del per pak seconda  sapo ndizet pc) Dhe duhet te zgjidhni boot CDROOM.
Fusni cd qe keni vista dhe ndiqni proceduren  eshte e thjesht. Normalisht eshte ne versionin prov i cili ju jep kohe deri ne 30 dite. Mos e fikni pc sepse mund tju kerkoj key (kodin e licenses)
Hyni ne internet dhe shkarkoni se pari ADOBE READER, pasi te keni mbaruar shkarkimin e ketij softwari shkarkoni direkt WINRAR.
Keto jan dy programe te ciliet na lejojn te procedojm  se pari shkarkimet  dhe se dyti ekzekutimin e scriptit crackues.
Do hyjm prap ne internet dhe do shkarkojm VISTALOADER i cili eshte ne dy versione: 1) vistaloader 2.1.2 dhe 2) vistaloader 2.1.3
Diferenca midis te parit  dhe te dytit eshte si i pari  ekzekutohet manualisht  dhe i dyti automatikisht (ju keshilloj te dytin)
Pasi e keni shkarkuar klikojini siper...
Ju keni ne pc tuaj nje SO funksionues pergjithmon.
_

----------


## iktuus

_Ndersa WINDOWS 7 normalisht edhe ky eshte i crackueshem por sot per sot   me vulnerabil eshte WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE.
Per te qen korrekt me rregullat e ketij forumi  nuk muND te them si behet crackimi i ketij SO
Por per ta provuar kete SO mund te shkarkoni versionin prov  ose ta ekzekutoni nga suporti virtualizues VMWARE PLAYER. Ju keshilloj te dytin sepse nuk ju sjell modifikime ne pc._

----------


## Robbery

Cfare do thote CRCKOJME?

----------


## iktuus

> Cfare do thote CRCKOJME?


_Te djegesh licencen. Dmth   nese softwari eshte me pages ti me crack e bene pa pages ( me fjal banale)
_

----------


## user010

google!!! nuk mundem te them me teper kupton,  vista dhe win7 ... per 1 minute...

----------


## iktuus

> google!!! nuk mundem te them me teper kupton,  vista dhe win7 ... per 1 minute...


_Bukur e the, google!...
Provo te kerkosh  fjalin  "si te crackojm vista"   ne forum te drejton google.
Ka dy lloj njerzisht ne kete bote, ata qe gatuajn  dhe ata qe presin gatimin. Ti me duket je jasht etiketes se dy alternativave. Une nje gje te dobishme e bera(gatimin)  ndersa ti shikon punen time dhe e nenvlerson. Tipike e njerzve parazit.
Google  mund te drejtoj ne shume tutorial por ne gjuhe te huaj  dhe jo cdo shqiptar di dy gjuhe. Greqishtja jote eshte gjuhe e rendomt se kupton gjithskush  prandaj veri gishtat ne levizje  e mqs  di  jep kontributin tend,   mos rri aty ulur ne karrige duke mbajtur barkun ne ekuiliber  dhe me dy fjal na bon si ANSHTAJN._

----------

